# Mehano Steamers



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I've seen the Mehano steamers several times, just never owned one. These worth while steamers that run good and pull good? I'm old a old schooler running Mantua's on my heavy trains.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm generally pleased with mine, I own several. They are easy to convert to DCC, the tenders are lighted and interestingly, most are wired for power thru the loco only, the tender is there for the ride. Like Mantua, they share a lot of details...boilers, tenders and such...so prototypical accuracy suffers but hey, I just run trains myself. The Premier series are better detailed versions of their lower end counterparts with flywheel equipped motors and coupler lift bars.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Good Engines!*

Mehano/IHC steam engines are a good investment and great runners/pullers. I have 2 UP 4-6-2's and 2 2-8-2 Mikados that just run,run,run. As Shay stated the proto look is not quite there but if you are running steam just for that sake...let er rip!!:thumbsup: Only problem with these is finding parts...case in point I needed the pilot truck for one of the Mikados and it took 4 months to finally find one on Ebay. Of course I could have just junked a Mother Hubbard or 2-8-0 consolidated but those junkers are just hard to find. "Trainworld" just had a great sale on IHC/Mehano steamers but I didn't have the OKAY from the Bank...ergh Misses!!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I added LED lighting and a bridge diode so that the front light (LED) is on when going in reverse as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Mehano 2-6-0 steamer ... runs nicely. Pickups are in the tender.

Mehano was distributed in the US by IHC for quite some time, but IHC went belly-up there a couple of years ago. Not sure if they're back now, though ...

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I have three Mehano steam locomotives, and another few diesel locomotives. I'm pleased with how they preform, but for the life of me, I'm still baffled at the junker 4-8-2's wire circut through the tender (it makes no bleadin' sence!). The Top Three people who know or knew how to make model trains are the USA, the British, and the Slovenian's!


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i have Mehano/IHC UP 2-10-2 that run nice got it for Christmas never had a problem with it i would buy more Mehano/IHC steamers


----------

